# mœurs - prononciation



## Shaga

J'entend des gens dire les deux: [moeR] et [moeRs]. Est-ce qu'il y a une régularité dans la prononciation? De quoi dépend le choix de pronocer le s à la fin ou pas?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Anne345

Voyez ce qu'en dit le TLFI : 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/moeurs
Mon Petit Robert admet les deux [moeR(s)]

En général je prononce le s, mais je ne sais pas pas pourquoi...


----------



## helenounette

pareil pour moi, je dis toujours le "s".
Mais, j'entends souvent des gens ne pas le prononcer.


----------



## josepbadalona

Moi aussi, je prononce le "s"


----------



## bfabien

Ma prof de Français de troisième (ça date !) se battait pour nous ne le prononcions pas ...


----------



## Outsider

Peut-être on prononce le "s" pour éviter l'homophonie avec "meurt".


----------



## Nicomon

Dans le même ordre d'idées, la BDL précise ceci :


> On a longtemps privilégié la prononciation [m4R] (_meur_) mais aujourd’hui la prononciation [m4Rs] (_meurs_) est plus fréquente.
> 
> _Mœurs_ est apparu en français sous la forme _murs_ au XIIe siècle, qui est devenue _meurs_ puis _mœurs_. Cette dernière graphie a été préférée à _meurs_ dès le XVIIe siècle pour des raisons étymologiques et pour éviter la confusion avec la forme _meurs_ du verbe _mourir_.



Donc ce qui est vrai pour la graphie l'est peut-être aussi pour la prononciation?  Je prononce aussi le S.


----------



## sima11

Bonjour tous le monde,
J'aimerais savoir si le "s" dans le mot "mœurs" se prononce ou pas? 
On m'a dit qu'il y a une différence entre l'accent parisien et celui des autres contrées.
Et merci.


----------



## LV4-26

Bonne question.
Je dis "la brigade des mœurs" en prononçant le 's'
et "autres temps, autres mœurs" sans le prononcer.


----------



## sima11

alors cela n'a rien à voir avec l'accent parisien ou autre?


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi, je ne prononce jamais le ‹ s ›…


----------



## Francois114

Pour moi, les deux usages cohabitent. Je pose la question aux natifs du forum : comment prononcez-vous "Vous avez de drôles de moeurs" ?
Je risque une hypothèse : quand "les moeurs" désigne les coutumes d'une époque, d'un pays, etc, généralement pas de "s" et quand il s'agit des comportements individuels (y compris sexuels) on prononce plutôt avec le "s". Ca vaut ce que ça vaut et ce n'est qu'une intuition...

François


----------



## itka

Je ne suis sûrement pas un exemple en la matière car dans le sud, vous le savez on prononce tout...
«la brigade des mœurs» «autres temps, autres mœurs» Pour moi, c'est toujours [mœRs]... Je cherche d'autres exemples pour tester la théorie de François114, mais je m'aperçois que je n'utilise jamais ce mot...


----------



## Aoyama

> Je risque une hypothèse : quand "les mœurs" désigne les coutumes d'une époque, d'un pays, etc, généralement pas de "s" et quand il s'agit des comportements individuels (y compris sexuels) on prononce plutôt avec le "s". Ca vaut ce que ça vaut et ce n'est qu'une intuition...


C'est exactement ça. 
Moœurs vient du latin mores (prononcé moresse). La prononciation faisant sonner le s pour rendre une connotation péjorative date de la fin du XIXème siècle (brigade des mœurs, affaire de mœurs).


> «la brigade des mœurs» «autres temps, autres mœurs» Pour moi, c'est toujours [mœRs]...


Que nenni, c'est justement l'exemple classique que l'on cite pour faire la différence ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> Que nenni, c'est justement l'exemple classique que l'on cite pour faire la différence ...


Que nenni, que nenni… Que sissi, oui !  Tu ne vas quand même pas nous dire comment prononcer les mots ! Chaque région a sa propre prononciation. Alors dans le Midi, ce *s* se prononce (presque) toujours, alors que moi qui suis suisse, je ne le prononce jamais, un point c'est tout ! _O tempora! o mores!_


----------



## sima11

Bonsoir à tous,

Ce que je devrais retenir d'après tout cela est que lorsque le mot "mœurs"  désigne les coutumes ainsi que les traditions d'un pays on ne prononce jamais le "s". j'avoue ne jamais avoir entendu mœurs dans un autre contexte.


----------



## Aoyama

> lorsque le mot "mœurs" désigne les coutumes ainsi que les traditions d'un pays on ne prononce jamais le "s".


Tout à fait.


> J'avoue ne jamais avoir entendu mœurs dans un autre contexte.


Question de contexte(s) ou ... d'habitude(s).
Affaire de mœurs, avoir des mœurs bizarres ... sont des expressions fréquentes.


----------



## Qcumber

"La police des moeurs" ou "les moeurs" est une expression populaire pour désigner *la police mondaine*. Les "clients" de la police mondaine articulent toujours le <s>. C'est très pittoresque.


----------



## sima11

Bonjour Qcumber,
Je te remercie de ta réponse même si je n'ai pas bien assimilé "la police mondaine".J'ai dans le dictionnaire et j'ai trouvé comme synonymes pour l'adjectif mondain, léger, terrestre et bel esprit.
Est-ce que tu pourrais m'éclairer là-dessus.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Aoyama

Qcumber a raison, la Police Mondaine (ou "La Mondaine") = la police des mœurs (expression d'ailleurs un peu vieillie). Je n'ai jamais entendu "Les Mœurs" pour "La Mondaine", mais ce n'est pas impossible.
Le sens ici est différent de l'acception simple de "mondain". Une forme d'euphémisme signifiant "les mœurs du monde".
Police Mondaine est aussi un peu vieilli (mais probablement moins que police des mœurs). On met généralement une majuscule à Police Mondaine, on écrit aussi PM, mais l'abréviation joue pour les deux mots.
Le rôle de la PM était essentiellement, au début, de s'occuper des problèmes de prostitution (maisons closes) et d'infliger des amendes aux prostitués, une forme d'impôt sur le ... revenu. La PM s'occupait aussi des problèmes de drogue.
Mais, les temps et les mœurs ont changé ...


----------



## Denis the fatalist

itka said:


> Je ne suis sûrement pas un exemple en la matière car dans le sud, vous le savez on prononce tout...


 
Merci Itka, ça me fait comrendre pourquoi je devais dire "Roland Bartheuh" pour ne pas faire rire les parisiens au lieu de "Roland Barthesse" comme on dit ici (on dirait le sud, c'était pourtant bien). Etant né à Cherbourg le S caudal ne devait forcément lui servir de rien !  

Et Bonané d'un revenant de passage.


----------



## jusap

Les parisiens ne prononcent pas le "s" dans "mœurs" que se soit pour un pays ou pour un individu. Ce n'est évidemment pas pour dire que c'est une forme plus correcte, simplement pour répondre à la question concernant les accents régionaux.


----------



## Qcumber

Je viens de voir qu'Aoyama a donné tous les détails nécessaires.

J'ajouterai simplement que la brigade mondaine ne s'occupaient que des affaires de la vie dans le monde et que les délits pour lesquels les gens étaient arrêtés relevaient du tribunal correctionnel, pas des assises. Elle ne s'occupait pas des assassinats, des vols, etc.

Ce concept de "monde" est difficile à définir. Je vais donc procéder par exemples.
Un moine ne vit pas dans le monde. Il vit retiré du monde.
Une dame noble de mes amies a un nom simple pour le monde en général (Je me fais appeler ... dans le monde.), mais son nom complet pour le grand monde.

P.S. Le terme anglais correspondant à "mondain / mondaine" lui ressemble beaucoup et le <o> est remplacé par un <u>.


----------



## seifddine

au centre culturel du français  notre professeur nous disait  toujours que chaque consonne qui se trouve à la fin d'un mot ne se prononce pas à l'encontre d'un autre professeur qui a prononcé ( Mœurs avec S ) je lui ai dit que ça ne se prononce pas et celui-ci m'a dis que c'est faux , on prononce le S , 
il y en a qui la prononce , d'autres non


----------



## FrankQB

Selon ce que je viens de lire dans un manuel de cours pour une classe de linguistiques, le "s" pour un mot pluriel en français _« a cessé de se faire entendre depuis le XVIe siècle, sauf exception (ex. /mœRs/, "moeurs" et /tus/ "tous")_". 

Donc, le mot "moeurs" est bien une exception rare et il faut prononcer le "s" à la fin.


----------



## Maître Capello

FrankQB said:


> il faut prononcer le "s" à la fin.


Non, il ne faut rien du tout. On peut le prononcer ou non ; c'est au choix.

Le TLFi ne prend pas parti.
Larousse dit que [mœʁ] est moins fréquent que [mœʁs]
Littré critique [mœʁs] et recommande [mœʁ].


----------



## FrankQB

Au choix. C'est mieux, vous avez raison.


----------



## Anne345

Vaut-il mieux parler comme au XIXe pour faire plaisir à M. Littré ou comme aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Aoyama

> Non, il ne faut rien du tout. On peut le prononcer ou non; c'est au choix.


Oui, c'est ça en fait.
Mais, un vieux prof de français que j'avais en 69 (année érotique, comme on se souvient) prétendait que _mœurs _prononcé avec "s" avait une connotation péjorative (brigade des mœurs, avoir des mœurs dépravées, alors que pour "autres temps autres mœurs", on ne prononce/rait pas le "s") ... Qu'en pense Me Ca. ?


----------



## Maître Capello

J'en pense que, comme c'est très souvent le cas en matière de prononciation, cette connotation est parfaitement subjective… Je ne prononce pas le _s_ pour ma part, mais il existe peut-être des différence régionales et il serait malvenu de les critiquer.


----------



## CapnPrep

Aoyama said:


> avoir des mœurs dépravés


Et le genre, c'est au choix aussi ? Ou c'était pour faire plaisir aux Romains? 

Il y avait aussi :
mœurs / meurs (prononciation) (FEV)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Une remarque sur Littré :


> ...plusieurs prononcent meurs', en faisant sentir l's, ce n'est pas une bonne prononciation.


Le choix de ce mot "plusieurs" est curieux - ni "quelques-uns" ni "beaucoup", juste "un certain nombre".
"Plusieurs" ne correspond certainement pas à l'usage _actuel_ qui voit le "s" prononcé en grande majorité (cf Larousse).
Donc soit Littré parle depuis l'époque où les  "R" se roulaient (réécouter les vieilles captations théâtrales), soit  Littré cherche à marginaliser un usage qui n'est pas le sien.

Quand à l'usage ancien, [mœʁ] était peut-être plus fréquent, mais était-il majoritaire ?
Ou bien était-il majoritaire dans une certaine classe sociale (celle de Littré, éduquée), minoritaire dans une autre ?
Je ne sais pas (et Littré ne le dit pas).

Je propose donc, si l'on ne prononce pas le "s" final, de rouler le "r" final - _la bligade des moeul_...


----------



## CapnPrep

Quel rapport peut-il y avoir entre le roulement du ‹r› et la prononciation du ‹s› ? 


JeanDeSponde said:


> Quand à l'usage ancien, [mœʁ] était peut-être plus fréquent, mais était-il majoritaire ?


Plutôt [mœr], alors, ou [meur], ou [myr]… Impossible à savoir avec certitude si la prononciation sans [s] a jamais été majoritaire, surtout si on ne veut pas faire confiance aux témoignages des grammairiens contemporains.


JeanDeSponde said:


> Ou bien était-il majoritaire dans une certaine classe sociale (celle de Littré, éduquée), minoritaire dans une autre ?


C'était justement le contraire : Le [s] du pluriel s'est amuï par changement phonétique régulier dans la langue populaire. Il a pu être maintenu ou restitué dans des mots comme _mœurs_ par influence savante.


----------



## Aoyama

C'est vrai que si on réfléchit, je ne vois aucun mot avec une prononciation "œʁs" (faisant sonner le s) ... Coeurs, soeurs, leurs, peurs etc. […]


----------



## Anne345

> La prononciation (fautive dans la norme cultivée, mais fréquente aujourd'hui) de l'_s_ final est dur à l'influence de l'orthographe et au fait que _moeurs_ est toujours resté en contact avec le latin écrit.


(Robert  historique)
_mores_ pluriel de _mos _bien sûr_. _


----------



## DearPrudence

CapnPrep said:


> [...] C'était justement le contraire : Le [s] du pluriel s'est amuï par changement phonétique régulier dans la langue populaire. Il a pu être maintenu ou restitué dans des mots comme _mœurs_ par influence savante.


Donc, au final, je me demande pourquoi on peut encore prononcer ce ‹ s ›  (alors qu'on ne le prononce pas dans "cœurs,...") ? CapnPrep, tu  pourrais expliciter ta pensée ?  (écris lentement, je suis dure de la comprenette )


----------



## CapnPrep

Je n'écris pas, je cite seulement  :


> La prononc. de l'_s_ finale (notée dep. Rich. 1680; v. aussi Fouché_ Prononc.,_  pp.426 et 478) est prob. due à la fois au nombre exclusivement plur. du  mot et à la relation, toujours ressentie, avec l'étymon lat. (TLF)


----------

